# Iwata w400 bellaria



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

hi folks had bad day at the office today so thought id ask if anyone uses this gun for basecoat ?
I bought 2 new gti prolites one base one clear great guns but had an issue with the basecoat one ! Anyway i gave it back to rep and gonna get a new one next week. I sold my gti pro base gun when i bought the prolites so had to use the w400 bellaria as a base coat gun but only ever used it for clear but as its originaly a waterbased gun i thought it would be fine ? Was painting a bmw 5 series space grey a52 and it is really mottled ! Not seen a job of mine so bad to be honest and i hate this fact ! Gonna redo it tomorrow but going back to the iwata i just could not get this gun to lay it properly even after a drop coat it only made it better slightly ? Customer probably wouldnt notice but i couldnt send like that even if only i could see it ? Using solvent base with clear blend on blend areas (and that looks fine ) using basecoat thinner/stabalizer.just the actual areas with base coat has not gone well ? 
Not had a mottled job in about 3 years lol 
Any thoughts ?


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Mmmm tricky one mate ! 

I would screw fluid in and open the fan up a tad 

once you start getting mottle in the job its quite hard to get rid of it ( I think anyway) 

Best thing you can do Is give it to me 


Tommy


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

Must be something seriously wrong as I feel personally that you can use even a cheap gun to put on basecoat...
I always set the fluid and fan flat out, what PSI are you running?


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Try that with a new sata ! I use 1.2 set up and only 1.5 turns out on fluid ...wide open is a fire hose


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

mr paint said:


> Try that with a new sata ! I use 1.2 set up and only 1.5 turns out on fluid ...wide open is a fire hose


Yeh heard the sata guns are like that and read a lot of reviews about them which has put me off in all honesty, no need to put out so much paint in my opinion


----------



## peterboy (Jun 19, 2013)

I know it's not a bellaria but I have a Supernova ws400 evo 1.3 with a gold cap that I use for base and I absolutely love it. I didn't really get on with it for clear though using a RP4000 for that but don't find it any better than my old GTI pro if I was honest.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

I have my fluid tip wide open on every gun I use but it doesn't me you have to fire a lot of paint on,at the end of the day it's you and your finger what controls the gun and how much paint you use,try mixing a 10th of clear with the hardener so it's number 1 on the mix cup(or if you have some left off a previous job cos this solution lasts a bit) then take it to number 7 with a decent thinner and spray this before you base,,,,,,,some colours in solvent silver are **** for mottle but try dropping vertical then horizontal then from one corner to the middle then the other corner to the middle.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Called the paint rep as something isnt right folks its an updated colour variant for bmw space grey a52.on our system.
Went in the next day prepped the car again and the other painter had a go and was still not right ? Baked it and mixed the lighter shade put that on and bingo came out spot on ? 
Even with a drop coat diagonal and vertical it was showing the black in it in patches yet the basecoat was as smooth as a baby's **** ? 
Rep said hes had a few people mention it and to thin it more for the drop coat but we tried that and made it worse.
As i said not had any mottle since we started using the scheme over 3 years ago i had the gun fan wide open fluid about 2.5 to 3 turns out and around 1.8 bar which is what i run the prolite really maybe a little less fluid as it chucks more out ?


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Get your sata back out haha

First job in ages in solvent and Boom

silver bottom half ...

I put first coat on wet ...dried nice 
2nd coat med THATS WHEN I GOT MOTTLE !
3rd hammered it on as first coat and was perfect not a single bit ...so the blue went on the same and job was done and good

few bits or dirt in this one but just changed inlet filters and hey its only a stock car lol

Pics

#SATA4000
#MAX MEYER 
#JOB DONE











All about gun set up and don't go on to dry ...drop coats can cause more issued with solvent base imo

water is fine as the droplets still go on like wet speckles solvent is dry when it hits ....my theory anyway lol


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Should have mentioned I only had fast hardener for this one hence the orange peel on the wing as I had to leather it on haahaa


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I never do drop coats tommy as i dont have to i wet bed blend area lay my colour and clear ! Paint about 6-8 jobs a week that i do from repair to paint to polish with no issues 4 of these were silvers this week no problems at all ? The first coat when i painted the bmw first time was a nice wet but not overly heavy coat as i usually do and I was chasing it then as it just did not sit right ? 
Im not keen on the sata mate just sits in my drawer lol not for basecoat any ways same for my supernova ! 
Nice work by the way !


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

I cant help here as Im not a painter, but its nice to see people still have pride in their work and wont send it out even if the customer probably wont notice. Im curious though, what is mottle?


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Cheers mate 
Mottle is cloudy or patchy areas in the bascoat bud 
Its light and dark areas instead of it being a nice even layer of colour !


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

what paint scheme you using mate ?


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Mipa solvent mate.wouldnt be my first choice but i dont pay the bills lol
Not the best but not too bad, some colours are not the best match without a mess about tinting it but same with all schemes ? I have used lechler solvent and water base a few times and seemed easier to lay it down and a bit better coverage


----------



## hondansxr (Mar 15, 2014)

HIall I have been used to spot repairs on my own cars with a mini hvlp gun , I have just bought a iwata hte 2 with a 1.3 tip just painted a bonnet on a tt base coat came out great but clearcoat just came out the gun like a hose pipe think I am going to have to 80grit it its more than orange peal ???? im using maxmeyer hs clear 0200 2/1 10% plus a bit of level it . 
any ideas where im going wrong is the tip too big ? 
cheers in advance


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

hondansxr said:


> HIall I have been used to spot repairs on my own cars with a mini hvlp gun , I have just bought a iwata hte 2 with a 1.3 tip just painted a bonnet on a tt base coat came out great but clearcoat just came out the gun like a hose pipe think I am going to have to 80grit it its more than orange peal ???? im using maxmeyer hs clear 0200 2/1 10% plus a bit of level it .
> any ideas where im going wrong is the tip too big ?
> cheers in advance


I've been using the same gun for lacquer.

I also use a 1.3 (generally most guns used for lacquer use 1.3) I find it quite nice a gun for the the money! How have you got you fluid and pattern set? I have mins fully open! Not sure about what PSI I use as I don't use a pressure gauge however at I guess I'm using 27 ish PSI


----------



## hondansxr (Mar 15, 2014)

hi fluid is 2.5/3 turns full fan 1.6 bar haven't got a booth tho ...


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Try it at 1.8 to 2 bar mate it may help


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

Not over complicating things is the key! You can do a full repaint and apply the basecoat with a cheapy eBay type gun with no worries! Lacquer use something decentish though.... I now have a Devilbiss GTI Prolte with the TE20 cap which I find very nice however my old gun an AZ3 HTE2 Which cost £90 could in all honestly give equally good results!


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

tripe...

if anything it would be the other way round

you could use a shat gun for lacquer as it can be polished up should it need it

for basecoat,,, really, so atomisation means nothing..k


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Same old same old how many times it's not the gun its the guy using it,give a pro a **** gun and he will do a good job and give a novice a pro gun and it will be ****e.its the person behind the gun


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Done with a cheap aldi gun just to see what it was like,,,,,,it helps with sikkens clearcoat tho


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

what did you use for basecoat?


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

toddy23 said:


> Done with a cheap aldi gun just to see what it was like,,,,,,it helps with sikkens *clearcoat* tho


basecoat?


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

It all depends on type of paint and colour your spraying in my opinion any way
If its a black or white red or whatever straight colour then yea any gun will chuck it on but for the most metalics like silvers and pearls you need a fairly descent gun for basecoat ! I find clearcoat is easier than some basecoat colours to lay down ?


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Just a cheapy devilbiss starting line for waterbase and for base I think it's how you lay it and drop coat it.


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

Aldi special for a pearl/silver?

Thought not. Devilbiss, Iwata and Sata should really stop spending millions on R&D


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

And why not?all these jobs are done at home and to me it don't matter if it's black or silver they get paintedexactly the same way and yes I even drop my blacks,here is a bonnet that's just been cleared 15 mins ago
















I can't believe you think you can't do a good job with cheap guns,,,,the only thing with cheap guns is they don't last very long and the more expensive ones last a life time but don't say you can't paint with cheap guns even for base coat.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

You sound like a paint rep


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Cos they talk ****e aswell


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

supernova-dw said:


> Not over complicating things is the key! You can do a full repaint and apply the basecoat with a cheapy eBay type gun with no worries!


I stated it is more important to use a decent gun for basecoat than lacquer, struggling to find anything i said " can't do a good job with cheap guns"

No I am not a paint rep.
Think they talk ****e because you don't listen.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Im not arguing here at all so dont Shoot me but the devilbiss starting line isnt a bad gun ? The flg5 is a great gun too both cheap ish but still have years of thought gone into them ! Just my oppinion


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

To be fair it's not a bad gun for £50 and I've put everything through it(primer,solvent basecoat,water,2k gloss and clearcoat over the years and it's still going strong


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

I have to agree with Toddy .

i can dial in most guns to lay down base/clear/primer cheap guns just take a bit more fine tuning ...expensive guns are tuned for ya ! 

I started off also with finishline flg3 iirc was a great gun and would do silvers 3 stage pearls etc not a problem such a nice fan !


I say alot of the time people over complicate stuff and think to much about it !

when i want to do a job super mint ...it usually goes wrong 
and when i dont give a sh*t it turns out Great! 


Just one of those things ...if you can paint you can paint if not :wave:


Tommy


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I agree with you there if you are painting a really nice car you can over think things where if you just let it flow naturally and dont worry it works out better ! 
If any old gun would do then why do we all spend big bucks on satas iwatas devilbiss ?
They are better at the job,aren't they ? 
Yes you can get good results with cheaper guns but the price isnt the reason we use those cheaper guns its because some of them are still pretty descent at spraying ?


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

When you work in a busy bodyshop you need a quick and very reliable gun to work constant for job after job that's why we have sata,iwata etc.the cheap guns will only work so Long and always end up as primer guns with me but for 7.99 on offer you get the gun,blow gun,tyre blower upper and wax oil gun


----------

